# Ändern Bildergalerie (mit Visual Composer erstellt)



## FreeDeeBee (17. März 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Seit einiger Zeit kann man ja mit Visual Composer (Wordpress) auch Fotogalerien erstellen. Das krieg ich auch hin.
Ich habe eine Galerie gebaut mit Vorschaubildern der einzelnen Alben. Klickt man ein Bild an, gelangt man in die eigentliche Galerie
Ich möchte aber das Aussehen der "Start-Galerie" etwas verändern. Beim Vorschaubild zunächst soll der Name der Galerie angezeigt werden. Entweder unter dem Vorschaubild oder mitten drauf. (siehe angehängte PDF)
In den Einstellungen zu VC habe ich keinen entsprechenden Menüpunkt gefunden. Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?

Danke für eure Antworten.
FreeDeeBee


----------



## PeterKoe (13. April 2016)

Hallo FreeDeeBee,

du könntest versuchen im Beitrag, den VC Builder zum normalen Wordpress Editor umschalten, dann zur Text/Codeansicht und die Beschriftung dort an entsprechender Stelle einfügen.

VG Peter


----------



## FreeDeeBee (14. April 2016)

Hallo PeterKoe,
danke, dass du dich erbarmt hast  aber ich fürchte, ich versteh's nicht.

Wenn ich in den Textmodus umschalte, sehe ich folgendes:

```
[vc_row][vc_column][vc_gallery type="image_grid" images="324,326,322,321,325,323" img_size="180x180" onclick="custom_link" custom_links_target="_blank" custom_links="#E-8_aHR0cCUzQSUyRiUyRnd3dy5mcmVlZGVlem9uZS5kZSUyRlBvcnRyYWl0JTJDaHR0cCUzQSUyRiUyRnd3dy5mcmVlZGVlem9uZS5kZSUyRmFyY2hpdGVrdHVyJTJDaHR0cCUzQSUyRiUyRnd3dy5mcmVlZGVlem9uZS5kZSUyRmxvc3QtcGxhY2VzJTJDaHR0cCUzQSUyRiUyRnd3dy5mcmVlZGVlem9uZS5kZSUyRmlzbGFuZCUyQ2h0dHAlM0ElMkYlMkZ3d3cuZnJlZWRlZXpvbmUuZGUlMkZzdHJlZXQlMkNodHRwJTNBJTJGJTJGd3d3LmZyZWVkZWV6b25lLmRlJTJGbGFuZHNjaGFmdA=="][/vc_column][/vc_row]
```

Wo füge ich da die Beschriftung ein?

Ich habe mir inzwischen geholfen, indem ich die Beschriftung in die Thumbnails mit eingebaut habe. Siehe www.freedeezone.de/ Aber eleganter wäre natürlich die andere Methode.
VG FreeDee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. April 2016)

Hi,
Du hast hier WordPress Shortcode und könntest den entsprechenden natürlich auch anpassen:
https://codex.wordpress.org/Shortcode_API
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre du setzt ein zusätzliches Attribut wie Title und verwendest dieses per JavaScript als Bildunterschrift. Dazu musst du das Attribut auslesen in eine Variable schreiben und dann ein neues HTML-Element erzeugen welches du per CSS stylen kannst.

Grüße


----------

